# Video Camera System



## GraveStalker (Apr 19, 2006)

I'm looking for recommendations on infrared cameras to use in my haunt. Good quality, B&W, able to see in very dark environment and not too pricey.

Any suggestions? Also, anyone using wireless?


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

You might try something like this system. Seems reasonable. I may even try one of these out!...


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

they got one at wal-mart for cheaper and it is pretty much the same, I just saw it there the other day...I have been looking into this as well but not sure what I want yet I have been trying to teach myself how to use the Comp. to run the haunt but am having a hard time I just built the 1st half of my sound system and have been working on part 2 of the set-up but I am wanting to do to much lol... o well all figure it out...


----------



## GraveStalker (Apr 19, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the suggestions guys.

In particular, I'm looking for camera recommendations from those who have good success using them - especially wireless. I am aware of two potential problems: 1) Poor Night Vision and 2) Interference on Wireless signals. So, I'm trying to avoid these issues.

Northern, after you get your haunt automated -you'll wonder why you didn't do it sooner. Definitely worth the effort!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

2.4 might give you the most problems with interference.


----------



## Scary Terry (Apr 18, 2008)

I've had good luck with the cameras from Harbor Freight, they're not wireless but have an 80' long cable which makes it somewhat versatile. I have both a color and black and white and in low light, I really can't tell the difference between them. Their black and white is part #47546-4VGA and sells for around $30.

I've got to say that the IR LEDs that come with them are virtually worthless for anything but very close subjects. I used one of these cameras in my vortex tunnel last year and supplemented it with around 80, 750nM LEDs and I'm pleased with the image quality. The only visible lighting in the tunnel is UV which the camera is not sensitive to at all. You can see some video at: 



Due to compression on YouTube, the video quality isn't great but it will give you an idea of the camera's performance (a much better quality version is on the 2007 Halloween DVD). One more thing about supplemental IR lighting, the 750nM LEDs give off a faint red glow. You can go with 850nM LEDs which have no visible glow at all but this camera doesn't work nearly as well with them.


----------



## GraveStalker (Apr 19, 2006)

*Video Camera*

Thank you everyone for suggestions. They have been very helpful in making a decision. BTW: Scary, thanks for posting vid -your place looks like fun!!!

We have done some testing with an Astak Wired Weatherproof Night Vision Color Video Camera, Model CM-818W. This is part of the system someone had recommended. You can purchase these individually for $50 from Walmart. It has effective nightvision (in pitch black) to around 15 feet and built in microphone. It does emit a faint red glow when Infrared Leds are on.

In our application, we are using a PC, Zone Minder software (free) w/ Video 4 Channel Video Card @ 30FPS. Video is relatively smooth and resolution very good.

If we did not already have PC available - I probably would purchase the ASTAK four camera system with DVR. I'll post video once we can get our place running again.

Thanks Again!


----------

